#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  ماذا ظهر وماذا بقي - اشراط الساعة الصغرى

## Proud_Muslimah

ماذا ظهر وماذا بقي - اشراط الساعة الصغرى 

هذا الموضوع منقول من أحد المنتد يات ولأهميته نقلته ألى منتدانا لتعم الفائدة أن شاء الله..
ماذا ظهر وماذا بقي - اشراط الساعة الصغرى 

1- بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين، قال: وضم السبابة والوسطى " رواه مسلم. 

2- موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
عن عوف بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اعدد ستا بين يدي الساعة:... وذكر منها: موتي " أخرجه البخاري. 

3- فتح بيت المقدس: 
جاء في حديث عوف بن مالك رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "اعدد ستا بين يدي الساعة" فذكر منها "فتح بيت المقدس " رواه البخاري. ففي عهد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه تم فتح بيت المقدس سنة ست عشرة من الهجرة كما ذهب إلى ذلك أئمة السير، فقد ذهب عمر رضي الله عنه بنفسه وصالح أهلها وفتحها وطهرها من اليهود والنصارى، وبنى بها مسجدا في قبلة بيت المقدس. 

4- طاعون عمواس 
جاء في حديث عوف بن مالك السابق قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اعدد ستا بين يدي الساعة فذكر منها: ثم موتان يأخذ فيكم كقعاص الغنم " رواه البخاري. 
قال ابن حجر: (يقال إن هذه الآية ظهرت في طاعون عمواس في خلافة عمر، وكان ذلك بعد فتح بيت المقدس) فتح الباري. 
ففي سنة ثمان عشرة للهجرة على المشهور الذي عليه الجمهور وقع طاعون في كورة عمواس ثم انتشر في أرض الشام، فمات فيه خلق كثير من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ومن غيرهم، قيل: بلغ عدد من مات فيه خمسة وعشرون ألفا من المسلمين، ومات فيه من المشهورين أبو عبيدة عامر بن الجراح أمين هذه الأمة رضي الله عنه. 

5- استفاضة المال والاستغناء عن الصدقة: 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى يكثر فيكم المال، فيفيض حتى يهتم رب المال من يقبل منه الصدقة، ويدعى إليه الرجل فيقول لا أرب لي فيه " أخرجه البخاري ومسلم. 

6- ظهور الفتن: 
الفتن جمع فتنة، وهي الابتلاء والامتحان والاختبار، ثم كثر استعمالها فيما أخرجه الاختبار للمكروه، ثم أطـلقت على كل مكروه أو آيل إليه كالإثم والكفر والقتل والتحريق وغير ذلك من الأمور المكروهة. وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من أشراط الساعة ظهور الفتن العظيمة التي يلتبس فيها الحق بالباطل، فتزلزل الإيمان حتى يصبح الرجل مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا، ويمسي مؤمنا ويصبح كافرا. كلما ظهرت فتنة قال المؤمن: هذه مهلكتي، ثم تنكشف ويظهر غيرها فيقول هذه، ولا تزال تظهر في الناس إلى أن تقوم الساعة. ففي الحديث عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إن بين يدي الساعة فتنا كقطع الليل المظلم، يصبح الرجل فيها مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا، ويمسي مؤمنا ويصبح كافرا. القاعد فيها خير من القائم، والقائم فيها خير من الماشي، والماشي فيها خير من الساعي. فكسروا قسيكم، وقطعوا أوتاركم، واضربوا بسيوفكم الحجارة. فإن دخل على أحدكم فليكن كخير ابني آدم " رواه الإمام احمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه والحاكم في المستدرك. 
وأحاديث الفتن كثيرة فقد حذر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته من الفتن وأمر بالتعوذ منها، وأخبر أن آخر هذه الأمة سيصيبها بلاء وفتن عظيمة. وهناك فتن حصلت في التاريخ مثل ظهور الفتن من المشرق، ومقتل عثمان رضي الله عنه، وموقعة الجمل، وموقعة صفين، وظهور الخوارج، وموقعة الحرة، وفتنة القول بخلق القرآن، وإتباع سنن الأمم الماضية. 
وهناك عواصم من الفتن منها: 
• الإيمان بالله واليوم الاخر. 
• لزوم جماعة المسلمين وهم أهل السنة وإن قلوا. 
• الابتعاد عن الفتن. 
• التعوذ منها. فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "تعوذوا بالله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن " رواه مسلم. 

7- ظهور مدعي النبوة: 
ففي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال(( لا تقوم الساعة حتى يبعث دجالون كذابون قريب من ثلاثين كلهم يزعم أنه رسول الله ". 
وممن ظهر من هؤلاء الثلاثين مسيلمة الكذاب، ادعى النبوة في آخر زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والأسود العنسي في اليمن، وقتله الصحابة، وظهرت سجاح وادعت النبوة وتزوجها مسيلمة، ثم لما قتل رجعت إلى الإسلام، وطلحة بن خويلد الأسدي، ثم تاب ورجع إلى الإسلام وحسن إسلامه، ثم ظهر المختار بن أبي عبيد الثقفي وأظهر محبة أهل البيت، والحارث الكذاب خرج في خلافة عبد الملك بن مروان فقتل. وفي العصر الحديث ميرزا أحمد القادياني بالهند. 

8- انتشار الأمن: 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسم ل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لا تقوم الساعة حتى يسير الراكب بين العراق ومكة لا يخاف إلا ضلال الطريق " أخرجه أحمد في مسنده. 

9- ظهور نار بالحجاز: 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى تخرج نار من أرض الحجاز تضيء الإبل ببصرى" رواه البخاري ومسلم. 
وقد ظهرت هذه النار في منتصف القرن السابع الهجري في عام أربع وخمسين وستمائة، وكانت نارا عظيمة أفاض العلماء ممن عاصر ظهورها ومن بعدهم في وصفها. وهذه النار غير التي تخرج في آخر الزمان تحشر الناس إلى محشرهم كما سيأتي في الكلام عليها في الأشراط الكبرى. 

10- قتال الترك: 
روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى يقاتل المسلمون الترك، قوما وجوههم كالمجان المطرقة، يلبسون الشعر، ويمشون في الشعر".

----------


## saroo02

موضوع هايل جدا تسلم إيدك يا اختي بردو مسلمة 

بس علي ما اعتقد ان فية علامات تانية كتير ظهرت يا ريت لو عندك كرة عنها كلمينا عليها

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

barak alah feek akhi saroo

bel fe3l feeh 7agat bete7sal bena fel waqt el 7ali we fel qern el 7ali zokerat :: 

zay daya3 el amana wel 3adawa lel islam wel muslimen we 7agat tanya enshalah 7a7awel ala2eha  ::

----------


## saroo02

إن شاء الله تحياتي ليكي يا أختي الغالية

----------

